# Yet ANOTHER Use ....... :)



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Yet ANOTHER ...*



^-click-^

Handy use for a GPS Nav system!!!



If this gets moved to comedy - I would NOT be surprised....
But hey , if ya gotta go , ya gotta go!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


*R*


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

What will they come up with next?


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> *Yet ANOTHER ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...............GPS ART............"""GAS GUZZLIN CUZZINS""".


----------

